

[Mozilla] Introducing Extension Signing: A Safer Add-On Experience - mirchada993
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2015/02/10/extension-signing-safer-experience/

======
WCityMike
What's worse is that they won't let this be disabled by an about-config
switch. They're basically turning Firefox into an iPhone and AMO into the App
Store, amputating the add-on ecosystem and users’ add-on experience without
any consideration for what end users actually want.

------
_random_
First wall in the garden.

